# My sharpening table



## mikeeyS (Jan 12, 2022)

I finally finished this table for sharpening. The construction is from 1"x 5" solid bamboo flooring that I salvaged years ago. I ripped the flooring to 2 3/4 wide strips for the frame. I used biscuits and glue to make the legs and the top was made from 5.5 inch flooring using biscuits. I used 3/8" round over for the table frame stiles. I then used a 3/4" cove bit to make the blocks to secure the table top to the frame. The whole table is very solid which I added lockable casters from amazon. The Bamboo flooring is solid through out and will burn drill bits easily. The attached pics show my sander that I mounted so the belt rotated away from me and have since changed the setup with the sander as designed upright. Over al the setup works great but the paper wheels will be an option.


----------



## Ericfg (Jan 13, 2022)

Nice table. I use my dining room table, much to my SOs consternation.


----------

